# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Bosch] Το ψυγείο μου ρίχνει την ασφάλεια

## Inferno

Καλημέρα!
Λοιπόν το ψυγείο μου έχει κάποιο θέμα... Μου ρίχνει την ασφάλεια. Με το που την σηκώνω ξαναπέφτει. 
Αν το βγάλω από την πρίζα δεν πέφτει η ασφάλεια οπότε είναι σίγουρα από το ψυγείο... 

Πληροφορίες
Ψυγείο: Bosch Intelligent FrostFree 40
Γνώσεις: Βασικά πράγματα ηλεκτρολογίας και ηλεκτρονικών
Εργαλεία: Πολύμετρο

Τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε με αυτά?

ΥΓ: Πριν 1μιση χρόνο είχε σταματήσει να κάνει αυτόματη απόψυξη και του είχα αλλάξει τον αισθητήρα (αυτόν) και είχε διορθωθεί.

----------


## xampos

Ασφάλεια ή αντιηλεκτροπληξιακό;

----------


## Inferno

Βασικά όντως λάθος... Τον αντιηλεκτροπληξιακό ρίχνει...

----------


## xampos

οπότε λογικά είναι η το μοτέρ ή αντίσταση απόψηξης (αν έχει το μοντέλο αυτό). Περίμενε και καμιά απάντηση ακόμη για πιο σίγουρα ή δοκίμασε να βρεις την αντίσταση  και να βγάλεις τον έναν ακροδέκτη και να δεις τι κάνει ή με πολυ μεγάλη προσοχή βάλε το φίς ανάποδα (πρόσεχε γιατί το ρευμά δεν έχει φίλους)

----------


## Inferno

Update
Έλεγξα το μοτερ με το πολύμετρο και φαίνεται να μην κάνει κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα. 
Έβγαλα το κουτάκι και δοκίμασα όλες τις εισόδους και όλες είναι ενωμένες μεταξύ τους εκτός απο την γείωηση. Έξυσα λίγο τη μπογιά του μοτέρ κ ακούμπησα τον ακροδέκτη του πολύμετρου κ κάνει επαφή με την γείωση αλλά με τίποτα άλλο.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Έξυσα λίγο τη μπογιά του μοτέρ κ ακούμπησα τον ακροδέκτη του πολύμετρου κ κάνει επαφή με την γείωση αλλά με τίποτα άλλο.


Εννοείς κάποια επαφή του μοτέρ με την γείωση σασί? αν κάνει ένωση με τον παραπάνω τρόπο που περιγράφεις τότε έχεις πρόβλημα.

----------


## xampos

το μοτέρ δεν μπορείς να το ελλέξεις με πολυμετρο για διαρροή αλλά μόνο για βραχυκύκλωμα και κομμένο πηνίο. για διαρροή θέλεις μεγγερ

----------


## antxor

φιλε δοκιμασε να το βαλεις αναποδα στιν πριζα,ποτε δεν ξερεις!!!!

----------


## vasilimertzani

ενα σχεδιο πιστευω θα βοηθουσε. 
αλλιως αρχισε να ξυλωνεις  και βαζε στην πριζα μεχρι να μην πεφτει πια.

----------


## Inferno

> Εννοείς κάποια επαφή του μοτέρ με την γείωση σασί? αν κάνει ένωση με τον παραπάνω τρόπο που περιγράφεις τότε έχεις πρόβλημα.


Εννοώ κάποια επαφή του μοτέρ με το σασί του μοτέρ ναι. Αλλά σε αυτό το τέστ το πολύμετρο έδειξε "συνέχεια" (έκανε μπιπ) μόνο στην επαφή της γείωσης οπότε είναι οκ. 




> το μοτέρ δεν μπορείς να το ελλέξεις με πολυμετρο για διαρροή αλλά μόνο για βραχυκύκλωμα και κομμένο πηνίο. για διαρροή θέλεις μεγγερ


Δεν έχω μέγγερ :Sad: 




> φιλε δοκιμασε να το βαλεις αναποδα στιν πριζα,ποτε δεν ξερεις!!!!


Θα το δοκιμάσω και αυτό. Δεν το έκανα ακόμα γιατί το έχω χωρίς ακροδέκτες προς το παρόν για τα τεστ που έκανα. 




> ενα σχεδιο πιστευω θα βοηθουσε. 
> αλλιως αρχισε να ξυλωνεις  και βαζε στην πριζα μεχρι να μην πεφτει πια.


Δεν βρήκα κάπου το σχηματικό του δυστυχώς. Πάντως το έβαλα στην μπρίζα χωρίς γείωση και δεν έριξε τον αντιηλεκτροπληξιακό και έκανε θόρυβο σα να δουλεύει...  :Confused1:  Άναψαν και τα φώτα του όλα κανονικά... Δεν το άφησα βέβαια πολύ ώρα... Είπαμε ήταν κ χωρίς γείωση απλά για δοκιμή....

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Εννοώ κάποια επαφή του μοτέρ με το σασί του μοτέρ ναι. Αλλά σε αυτό το τέστ το πολύμετρο έδειξε "συνέχεια" (έκανε μπιπ) μόνο στην επαφή της γείωσης οπότε είναι οκ.


????? πως είναι οκ ??? έτσι όπως το λες ... είναι βραχυκυκλωμένο το μοτέρ

----------


## ezizu

> Update
> Έλεγξα το μοτερ με το πολύμετρο και φαίνεται να μην κάνει κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα. 
> Έβγαλα το κουτάκι και δοκίμασα όλες τις εισόδους και όλες είναι ενωμένες μεταξύ τους εκτός απο την γείωηση. Έξυσα λίγο τη μπογιά του μοτέρ κ ακούμπησα τον ακροδέκτη του πολύμετρου κ κάνει επαφή με την γείωση αλλά με τίποτα άλλο.





> Εννοώ κάποια επαφή του μοτέρ με το σασί του μοτέρ ναι. Αλλά σε αυτό το τέστ το πολύμετρο έδειξε "συνέχεια" (έκανε μπιπ) μόνο στην επαφή της γείωσης οπότε είναι οκ.


Αν έχω καταλάβει σωστά ,εννοεί ότι έξυσε την μπογιά από το εξωτερικό κέλυφος του μοτέρ και μετρώντας το κέλυφος , με το καλώδιο της γείωσης του δείχνει συνέχεια ( κάνει μπιπ το πολύμετρο όπως λέει ) . Μετρώντας τις υπόλοιπες επαφές του μοτέρ με την γείωση δεν έχει συνέχεια. Ας το διευκρινίσει όμως καλύτερα ο inferno ( Αλέξανδρος ).
Καλό είναι βέβαια ,αφού δεν έχεις καν μέγγερ ( που είναι το κατάλληλο όργανο για την μέτρηση διαρροής στο μοτέρ ), να κάνεις τις μετρήσεις που αναφέρεις σωστότερα, βάζοντας το πολύμετρο σε λειτουργία ωμόμετρου  ( δηλαδή στην κλιμακα των Ωμ και ιδιαίτερα στην κλίμακα  ΜΩ  ίσως να δεις τυχών διαρροή ως προς την γείωση) και όχι στον ελεγκτή συνέχειας ( μπάζερ ).

----------


## Inferno

Όπως τα λες ezizu. 
Βάζοντας το πολύμετρο στα MΩ τι θα πρέπει να μου δείξει στην οθόνη για να είναι οκ?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

τίποτα (άπειρο)

----------

ezizu (12-12-12)

----------


## xampos

Με το φίς ανάποδα θα λειτουργίσει  αλλά δεν είναι ασφαλές.

----------


## JOUN

> Όπως τα λες ezizu. 
> Βάζοντας το πολύμετρο στα MΩ τι θα πρέπει να μου δείξει στην οθόνη για να είναι οκ?


Και απειρο αν δειξει αυτο δεν σημαινει τιποτα,μπορει να εχει διαρροη μπορει και οχι..Αλλα αν δειξει οποιαδηποτε τιμη,τοτε εχει σιγουρα διαρροη.
Μονο με μεγγωμετρο μπορεις να κανεις ελεγχο σε μοτερ.

----------

ezizu (12-12-12)

----------


## vasilimertzani

βαλε την γειωση και ξυλωσε τα καλωδια του μοτερ.αν δεν πεφτει το ρελε τοτε το προβλημα ειναι στο μοτερ.

----------


## Inferno

Δυστυχώς το πρόβλημα δεν δείχνει επαναληψημότητα κ δεν μπόρεσα να βγάλω κάποιο συμπέρασμα. Τώρα το ψυγείο φαίνεται να δουλεύει κανονικά. Αλλά να σας πω και τη συνδεσμολογία γιατί δεν είμαι 100% σίγουρος ότι αυτή είναι η σωστή. 

Λοιπόν το καλώδιο της μπρίζας καταλήγει σε ένα κουτάκι με 4 εισόδους. Η πρώτη είναι η γείωση, η δεύτερη ο ουδέτερος (N) και δύο φάσεις (L1 και L2). 

Οι γειώσεις είναι και οι ουδέτεροι είναι σίγουρα σωστά αφού έτσι κ αλλιώς πάνε πακέτο όλα μαζί. 
Στο εσωτερικό του ψυγείου μπαίνουν 4 καλώδια τα οποία είναι ένα άσπρο, ένα μαύρο και ένα διπλό μπλε καλώδιο.
Τα 2 μπλε τα έβαλα με τους υπόλοιπους ουδέτερους. Το λευκό το ένωσα με το καφέ που έρχεται από την μπρίζα και το μαύρο το έβαλα στην φάση του μοτέρ. Σωστό δεν είναι?

Το ψυγείο φαίνεται να δουλεύει κανονικά τώρα και το μόνο ασυνήθιστο είναι ότι εκεί που μπαίνει η φάση του μοτέρ ακούγεται καμιά φορά ένα τακ από το ρελεδάκι. Δεν θυμάμαι να το έχω ξανακούσει ποτέ παλιότερα. Είναι λογικό να ακούγεται που κ που?

----------


## Inferno

Update
Τελικά μετά από μερικές ώρες ομαλής λειτουργίας ξανάριξε τον αντιηλεκτροπληξιακό...

----------


## konman

> Update
> Τελικά μετά από μερικές ώρες ομαλής λειτουργίας ξανάριξε τον αντιηλεκτροπληξιακό...


Δες τις αντιστασεις της αποψυξεις.

----------


## Inferno

Λοιπόν πρώτα απ όλα νομίζω ότι έχω 2 αντιστάσεις απόψυξης. Στην πλάτη της κατάψυξης καταλήγουν 3 εξαρτήματα που έχουν σχέση με ρεύμα... Το ένα είναι ο αισθητήρας για την απόψυξη οπότε φαντάζομαι τα άλλα 2 είναι οι αντιστάσεις απόψυξης. Η μία από τις 2 είναι μπλεγμένη στις αλουμινένιες φέτες και ουσιαστικά πάει παράλληλα με το σωληνάκι που κυκλοφορεί το ψυκτικό. 
Η άλλη είναι στον πάτο του ψυκτικού στοιχείου και είναι πιο μικρή. 

Τις μέτρησα και τις δύο και στη μεγάλη βρήκα αντίσταση 243Ω ενώ στην μικρή βρήκα 2,9ΜΩ.

----------


## JOUN

Αυτη των 2.9ΜΩ εχει πολυ μεγαλη τιμη για να ειναι σωστη.Υποθετω οτι καπου εσπασε και δεν κανει επαφη το συρματακι που εχει μεσα γιαυτο δειχνει μεγαλη τιμη και μαλλον στο σημειο εκεινο εχει και την διαρροη.
Αποσυνδεσε και τα δυο ακρα της και ξαναδοκιμασε.

----------


## Inferno

Νομίζω ότι έχουμε τον βασικό μας ύποπτο... 
Τις έβγαλα και τις δύο και μετά από πολλές ώρες το ψυγείο δούλευε κανονικά. Έβαλα μόνο αυτή με τα 243Ω κ επίσης μετά από πολλές ώρες το ψυγείο δούλευε κανονικά. 
Έβγαλα αυτή με τα 243Ω και έβαλα την άλλη. Έριξε τον αντιηλεκτροπληξιακό μετά από 2-3 ώρες...

Την Δευτέρα θα ψάξω να βρω τέτοια αντίσταση να την αλλάξω...

----------


## Inferno

Με καινούρια αντίσταση εδώ και 36 ώρες περίπου και ακόμα δουλεύει άψογα... Ελπίζω να διορθώθηκε λοιπόν...
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους παιδιά για την βοήθειά σας!

----------


## chrisrigas

βγαλε τον συμπιεστη εκτος και δες αν οχι βγαλε την αντισταση και παψε ετσι λιγο λιγο θα το βρεις μου εχει πολλες φορες συνηθως ειναι μεσα στο στοιχειο η το ανεμιστηρακι

----------

